# It had to happen



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 26, 2004)

I sliced my thumb while dicing a tomato.  I was showing my future son-in-law the trick of slicing thin slices from the top to about half way down the tomato, turning the fruit 90 degrees, and again slicing half-way down.  Then turn the tomato on its side and as you slice thin slices, butiful diced tomato falls to the cutting board.  

I was in a hurry and got my thumb under the path of a very sharp blade.  It cut effortlessly through the tomato skin, and slightly into my thumb, just ahead of the nail.  I haven't cut myself with that knife since I got it last Christmas, a year ago.  

The moral of the story, don't get careless.  Oh, and my professional Chef son taught me a good little trick for such emergencies.  First, clean under running water, then wrap in paper towel to manage the blood (wasn't a very big cut), then, when it quits flowing, carefully super-glue the skin back together.  The glue seals it from dirt, and prtects it from further injury and you can get back to work.  Of course, for hygenic reasons, still wrap a bandage around it, just in case.  That's good for you and those who eat the food.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pst1can (Dec 26, 2004)

Heh Goodweed....if you are out of super glue you can also use clear nail polish...it helps take the sting out of annoying paper cuts too.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 26, 2004)

I don't keep super glue around my house since the time my daughter super glued her toes together & feet to the kitchen floor! :roll:


----------



## buckytom (Dec 27, 2004)

pst1can said:
			
		

> Heh Goodweed....if you are out of super glue you can also use clear nail polish...it helps take the sting out of annoying paper cuts too.



and looks just fabulous by candlelight, too...

and roflmao, crewsk. poor kid. i tried to open a crazy glue tube that had a stuck cap by biting down and turning it. it broke open in my mouth, so i had to keep my mouth open 'till it dried. i was pickin bits of glue out of my teeth for days...


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 27, 2004)

One thing I always do if I cut or puncture my skin.  I milk it so it bleeds more.  Flushes out any bad stuff.  At least I think it does.  Haven't had an infection in years.  

BTW, how was the embarrassment factor?


----------



## Otter (Dec 27, 2004)

crewsk said:
			
		

> I don't keep super glue around my house since the time my daughter super glued her toes together & feet to the kitchen floor! :roll:


Well, at least it should be easy to keep track of her!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 27, 2004)

LOL!!! Nothing deflates the 'chef' ego faster than bleeding all over the food you're preparing! I've done it a few times, too!  :roll:


----------



## Otter (Dec 27, 2004)

When I was young I was taught never to cut towards myself with a knife. Every cook I see on television does so when dicing - makes me wince. Personally, I cut an onion in half, put the flat side down and make thin slices from the rounded top down to the cutting board in one direction, keeping the pieces together. Then I turn the onion and make another cut 90 degrees to the first. This  produces strips, not diced pieces, so I then spread it out on the cutting board and give it a Rachel Ray chop to finiish it off. I don't get a professional dice, but then they don't call me Old Three Toes either.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 27, 2004)

Crewsk;  That is too funny, but only in retrospect.  When I read your post, it made me instantly laugh and feel so sorry for the child, both at the same time.  And BuckyTom, I can relate.  Ever strip a live phone wire with your teeth?  When you accidently complete the circuit by touching some part of your body with the other wire pair, watch out.  And if you get hit by the 115 vold ringling voltage, well let's just say it cures you of using your teeth to strip wire.


Liuckily, I haven't glued my mouth shut though.  Super glue drying on the teeth;  I gotta think that it would cause some worry, and taste nasty to boot.

I'm glad we're all still alive to share these tails.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 27, 2004)

crewsk said:
			
		

> I don't keep super glue around my house since the time my daughter super glued her toes together & feet to the kitchen floor! :roll:



OK.  Since Goodweed found it amusing, I can add in my laughter.  I know it's not funny when it happened, but the picture I got in my mind sure amused the heck outta me.  

I don't know what I would do in your situation.  Did you call the fire department?  I don't know what I would do if I was stuck to the floor and couldn't reach the phone.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 27, 2004)

It was rather funny after the fact. Hubby had been using super glue on something & left it lying on the back of the washer. She climbed up on a paint can & got the glue while I was in the shower. When I walked back into the kitchen, she was stuck to the floor & my son had the little push pin top glued to his thumb from where he was trying to take it away from here. She came off the floor pretty easily her toes were the hard part. I luckly have an aunt who is an RN/EMT & I called her she said to use ice & freeze it off & then use a nail polish romover with acetone to get the rest of the super glue off. It worked so there were no trips to the ER that night!


----------



## Russell (Dec 27, 2004)

that happened to my dad 2 summers ago. but he cut it so far down that they had to put like tar on his thumb until it healed OUCH!


----------



## pst1can (Dec 28, 2004)

Bucky...you gave me my evening chuckle again!!!! It must be Christmas, just saw the Christmas story again on TV with the kids and all I could think of was you being the little boy with his tongue stuck to the frozen metal pole....Hold on Bucky, the fire trucks are on their way!!!! Pst


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 28, 2004)

Living up her in yooper country, I did as every boy under the sun has probably done and froze my tongue to cold metal in the winter.  Fortunately, it was only my mailbox.  I was able to put my bare hand inside and warm up the metal so that I didn't lose any tongue.  my youngest son (now 21) wasn't so fortunate.  He froze his tongue to a steel handrail at about age 6.  He lost tongue tissue.  It wasn't a good day for him.  Fortunately, the tongue tissue and taste buds genrally grow back, if the damage isn't too severe.  It grew back for him.

And people, I don't recomend doing this little trick.  Curiosity about what it feels like is what gets people in trouble.  Be curious about something else  .

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## DigitalAether (Jan 5, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> I don't keep super glue around my house since the time my daughter super glued her toes together & feet to the kitchen floor! :roll:


Oh my   My first child turns 1 in just a few days so I am looking forward to having stories like these of my own before too long.  :roll:


----------



## DigitalAether (Jan 5, 2005)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Curiosity about what it feels like is what gets people in trouble.  Be curious about something else  .


Its not curiosity that gets people in trouble, its another thing altogether


----------



## crewsk (Jan 5, 2005)

DigitalAether said:
			
		

> crewsk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats DA!! The stories get even better as they get older!  My daughter was 2 1/2 at the time this happened. Since then we have had a lot of interesting things happen. :roll:


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 6, 2005)

Did I mention that one of my boys accidently shot the other right between the eyes with a multi-pump b-b/pellet rifle?  Oh, and I accidently piloted a dirt bike off of a 30-foot cliff at about age 21.  And then there's the time I and a freind paddled a connoe accross a 3/4 wide stretch of river, in the dead of night, without a flashlight, or any kind of light.  We had to paddle very fast to avoid being run over by an 800 foot long lake freighter that couldn't see us as it steamed up-river.  And these are jsut a sampling of a life spent persuing adventure and excitement.

Crewsk is right.  The stories I have about myself and freinds are hair-raising enough.  The things that have happened to my children as they passed from infancy to adulthood test a father's, and mother's heart.  But I woldn't have it any other way.  We learn from our mistakes, and usually, we seem to avoid death and serious injury while making them.  You should see the gravel and sand pits I used to sled on in my youth.  No one in their right mind would have done such things.  Maybe Bill Cosby's line is correct, you know, the one that states that before the age of 21, all children are brain damaged.  

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Audeo (Jan 8, 2005)

Good grief!!!  I don't know whether to ROFL at this thread (which I admit to), or to shudder!

And I thought I saw some interesting things on a daily basis...!

Crewsk, I'm sure your aunt told you that we use a type of Super Glue in ER all the time.  Sure glad you evaded the trip to ER that day, but it sounds like you would have needed to first lift up the floor to get there!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 8, 2005)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Did I mention that one of my boys accidently shot the other right between the eyes with a multi-pump b-b/pellet rifle?
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



lol, gw.  i was sitting on a bean bag chair in front of a friend once, watching tv, with my feet up. he pumped up his bb gun 'till it could take no more, and tried to "wing" the tip of my sneaker unbeknownst to me.
suddenly, there was a stinging/burning feeling in my foot. i jumped up thinking there was a bee or spider in my shoe, so i kicked it off. i felt this thing rolling around in my sock, and pulling it off i discovered the bb. it had passed thru the top of my sneaker, thru the top of my sock, right between my toes.
at least your boys have good aim, lol.


----------



## Claire (Jan 9, 2005)

Back to the original subject, I once found myself in the emergency room at Kanaohe when I cut off the tip of my finger and simply couldn't staunch the bleeding.  The doctor was a woman, the medic a man.  I overheard them.

Medic:  Why do we always have these stupid women who cut their fingers on the weekends?

Doctor:  When was the last time YOU fixed dinner on Saturday or Sunday?

Now things are much more equitable in the cooking arena, but at the time the good doctor had me in stitches.

Oh, finger tip, nail and all, grew back.  Must have been a good, clean, cut.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 9, 2005)

My cousin shot me in the leg with an arrow, my best freind did the same thing to me, but in the middle of my back.  Fortunately, the bows were only about 15 lb. pull and the arrows bounced off.  My best freind did it by accident.  My cousin was a bully.

I ran over that same freinds head with a plastic tobogan when he failed to move out of the way.  But you have to understand, he was laying in the bottom of the gravel pit and I had called down to make sure he was ok.  he said he was.  The hill was so steep that once you started, there was no stopping until you got to the bottom.  Even if you lost it, you'd roll the rest of the way.  He knew I was comming and watched the whole time.  I didn't understand why he didn't move out of the way, or why he was mad at me when I ran hime over.  He chased me for a while, but I was the faster runner, especially when I thought he was going to do me bodily harm.  He got over it and we remained best freinds.

I also caught a friend by the ear while casting.  I didn't know it until he hollered "Stop pulling!  You got my ear!"  It was the first time I'd ever seen a peirced ear on a guy.

Have no fear though.  For every one I got, someone got me as well.  I believe the same is true for nearly every adventurous, or normal male who grew up in the forests, fields, and rivers of U.P. Michigan.

I could go on and on and on with similar stories.  Got hit by a car while riding a motorcycle, fell out of trees and off or three-story roofs, did a back flip over a kid who darted out while I was roller-skating backwards (never touched the kid and did a perfect back fall, avoiding injury).  I tore numerous jackets while jumping off of playground swings, much to my mother's dismay.  And I used to jump off of a twenty-foot cliff and roll out of it in the sand below, because I enjoyed the sensation fo free-fall.  And then there are the times skiing behind cars on hard soled shoes, on icey roads, and jumping from snowmobiles into snow drifts, etc., etc., etc.

Why I never died, or got injured...  And people wonder why I believe in my Heavenly Father.  That's the only explanation I can think of.

I mean, have you ever been thrown over someone's shoulder and landed on a hardwood floor because you were too close to the edge of the mat?  I did end up with a cracked rib, once, while in Judo.  But that's the extent of injuries in a very exciting life.  And don't ever let anyone talk you into a ride on an aluminum, flying saucer sled, attached by a twenty foot rope to an eighty mph+ snowmobile on crusty snow.  I think I was too afraid to fall off of that one.  That would have been very bad.  It was very fast, thrilling, and utterly foolhardy.

All of that makes cutting my thumb seem kind of boring somehow.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Lifter (Jan 9, 2005)

OMG!

Too many "shared experiences" here to get into!

Likewise "umpteen" experiences with "live fire" fortunately "missing" (learn to "cut the buttons off the uniform" to get "closer to the ground"), and several "idiot" experiences, between "basic electricity", boats and motors, snow shoes, skis, fishing, hunting  and cooking!

You are not alone, but its almost "disturbing" to consider the proximity of the "life anomalies" we appear to "share"....

Lifter


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 10, 2005)

Lifter, I agree.  From our cooking knowledge, to our life experiences, we are almost twins.  There are a few differences, and we obviously have different genetics, and some religeous differences as we,.  But our philoso phies and basic identities, had we lived near each other, would have made us best freinds I think.  You didn't have a teen-age crush on Maureen Mullen now did you?  You and I could have been brothers.  

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## crewsk (Jan 10, 2005)

Audeo said:
			
		

> Crewsk, I'm sure your aunt told you that we use a type of Super Glue in ER all the time.  Sure glad you evaded the trip to ER that day, but it sounds like you would have needed to first lift up the floor to get there!



Ah yes! I already knew the joys of that wonderful stuff by then. When I was working at a day care, a boy in my class threw a rock through a thick glass door & the glass shattered over the head of the boy hoding the door open for the class to come inside. Well, a piece of the glass made about a 3 1/2 inch cut in the top of the boys head & when his parents took him to the ER, the glued the cut instead of stiching it. Needless to say I was beyond terrified that day, not only of of the childs parents, but of my boss!

I was able to just kinda peel my daughter off the floor.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 10, 2005)

Crewsk;  My son who cooks professionally taught me the super-glue for a cut trick.  It's a handy one.  I still remember my first reaction when I read your opening post on this thread.  And I'm still glad that no skin was lost.  

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## crewsk (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Goodweed! I'm glad no skin was lost also. Hubby brought some super glue home the other day & laied it on the counter & my son looked at me & said "Don't you need to put that up?" & he just pointed at Savannah & rolled his eyes. It was put well out of reach in about 5 seconds!


----------



## swinchen (Jan 10, 2005)

On of my professors told this story of a little boy who cut his head on the playground and had to get stiches.  Well...  the doctor used the superglue instead of stiches and accidently glued the blue plastic forceps (locking tweezers) to the poor kids head.  The kid had to go to school for a few days with plastic forceps glued to his head (luckily they were able to cut of the big loops, but not below the pivot.   They didn't want to ends of the forceps to tear the wound open)


----------



## crewsk (Jan 10, 2005)

OMG  poor kid!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 10, 2005)

Seems everything is a two edged sword, to bring good to humanity, or bad, depending on how it's used.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 10, 2005)

To borrow and paraphrase ....

Knives don't cut cooks! Cooks use knives to cut themselves.

Sorry .. somebody had to do it ...


----------

